# maging



## Qcumber

Hello 
Let's take these two sentences:
1) *Ikáw ay magíng nása panahón.*
= Be in time. [sg.]

2) *Kayó ay magíng nása panahón.*
= Be in time. [pl. / respect]

What happens when ay is erased? Where do ikáw > ká and kayó go?
My tries:

3) *Magíng nása panahón ká.*
= ditto

4) *Magíng nása panahón kayó.*
= ditto


----------



## kios_01

Although the placing of the words is logical and does make sense, the semantics just doesn't. They don't make sense the sentences. They were too literally translated from English, I think. "Maging" doesn't work with "panahon."

It's more...

*Dumatíng ka sa (takdáng) óras.*
= Arrive on time. (singular)

*Dumatíng kayó sa (takdáng) óras.*
= Arrive on time. (plural / singular formal)


----------



## Qcumber

kios_01 said:


> Although the placing of the words is logical and does make sense, the semantics just doesn't. They don't make sense the sentences. They were too literally translated from English, I think. "Maging" doesn't work with "panahon."  [...]


Thanks a lot for your sugegstions, Kios.
Ah, I had overlooked the problem with _*panahón*_, which I'll deal with separately later.
Alright, let's take other sentences.

Be ready.
1) [sg] *Magíng handâ ká.* 
2) [pl /resp] *Maging handâ kayó.*

Be always ready.
3) [sg] *Lágì káng magíng handâ.*
4) [pl / resp] *Lágì kayóng magíng handâ.*

Be ready for when I'll call you.
5) [sg] *Magíng handâ ká pára nang tátawágin ká.*
6) [pl / resp] *Magíng handâ kayó pára nang tátawágin kayó.*


----------



## kios_01

Be ready.
1) [sg] *Magíng handâ ká.* 
2) [pl /resp] *Maging handâ kayó.*

Be always ready.
3) [sg] *Lágì káng magíng handâ. *
*Or: Magíng handâ ka lagì.*
4) [pl / resp] *Lágì kayóng magíng handâ.*
*Or: Magíng handâ lagì kayó.*

Be ready for when I'll call you.
5) [sg] *Magíng handâ ká pára nang tátawágin ká. *
6) [pl / resp] *Magíng handâ kayó pára nang tátawágin kayó. *

This last one is a bit tricky. The phrase "for when" is "untranslatable" unless you put something in between like "for the time when" or something like that.

Be ready for the time at which I'll be calling you.
= *Magíng handâ ká pára sa oras na tátawágan kitá. (sing.)*
*= Magíng handâ ká pára sa oras na tátawágan ko kayó. (plural)*

Hmmm. Even then, it sounds stilted. Understandable, yes. But a little stilted.

I would've said something like...
*Maghandâ ka pára kapág tumáwag akó, ókay na. (sing.)*
*Maghandâ kayó pára kapág tumáwag akó, ókay na. (plural)*
= Be ready so that when I'll call you, everything would be good to go.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Qcumber

kios_01 said:


> Be ready. [...] Hope that helped.


Indeed, Kios, your explanations are quite clear, and I am very grateful.
After all, *magíng* is not a verb / an auxiliary verb, but a prefix written separately otherwise we could place* ká / kayó*, etc. after it.
*Magíng ká handâ.
* Magín káng handâ.


----------



## kios_01

Qcumber said:


> Indeed, Kios, your explanations are quite clear, and I am very grateful.
> After all, *magíng* is not a verb / an auxiliary verb, but a prefix written separately otherwise we could place* ká / kayó*, etc. after it.
> *Magíng ká handâ.
> * Magín káng handâ.


 
Sorry. This last two doesn't work. The "handa" needs to come immediately after "maging."


----------



## perfavore

kios_01 said:


> Although the placing of the words is logical and does make sense, the semantics just doesn't. They don't make sense the sentences. They were too literally translated from English, I think. "Maging" doesn't work with "panahon."
> 
> It's more...
> 
> *Dumatíng ka sa (takdáng) óras.*
> = Arrive on time. (singular)
> 
> *Dumatíng po kayó sa (takdáng) óras.* Even if we add "po" this is not considered respectful enough in Tagalog. A request for punctuality is formally done through a question. "Puwède po ba kayòng dumàting sa takdàng òras? (Could you please arrive on time?)
> = Arrive on time. (plural / singular formal)


----------



## Qcumber

kios_01 said:


> Sorry. This last two doesn't work. The "handa" needs to come immediately after "maging."


Yes, this is what I said. In linguistics the * before a form or a phrase or a clause or a sentence means the form is wrong.


----------



## Qcumber

Perfavore it is hard for me to answer you because you intervene within your quotation of my message, and all this is automatically erased when I answer.  Thanks a lot for your remarks anyway.


----------



## perfavore

Maging handa ka is the correct form.


----------

